# Rage hypodermic fail x5 UPDATE!!



## jskp89

Ok so here's a little history: last year I switched to the Easton injection arrows and Rage hypodermic deep six broadhead combo. Shot 3 does in sweet spot at distances ranging from 20-35 yards. On all 3 shots, as soon as the broadhead made contact with the animal, the broadhead broke. 2 of the broadhead's broke  where the threads stop right at the end of the insert. The other one broke on the thickest part of the ferrule just before it tapers down to the threaded portion. Lost all three deer. Called rage, sent them the pieces of the broadheads, they did a metal hardness test and confirmed the they received a bad batch of metal from their supplier ( the metal was not in spec). So they sent me 3 new packs of hypodermic's and assured me these where good. Fast forward to yesterday. 8:20 I shoot a 130" 8 pointer, 5 minutes later I shoot a doe. When I shot both deer, it litteraly looks like my arrow bounced off both of them. Go to retrieve the arrows, same outcome. Both broadheads are broken in the same spots as mentioned above. Zero penetration on either animal. I'm shoot shooting a Hoyt Faktor 70 lbs 312 FPS with a 400 grain finished weight injection. I will NEVER buy another Rage and I suggest you do the same.


----------



## kbuck1

jskp89 said:


> Ok so here's a little history: last year I switched to the Easton injection arrows and Rage hypodermic deep six broadhead combo. Shot 3 does in sweet spot at distances ranging from 20-35 yards. On all 3 shots, as soon as the broadhead made contact with the animal, the broadhead broke. 2 of the broadhead's broke  where the threads stop right at the end of the insert. The other one broke on the thickest part of the ferrule just before it tapers down to the threaded portion. Lost all three deer. Called rage, sent them the pieces of the broadheads, they did a metal hardness test and confirmed the they received a bad batch of metal from their supplier ( the metal was not in spec). So they sent me 3 new packs of hypodermic's and assured me these where good. Fast forward to yesterday. 8:20 I shoot a 130" 8 pointer, 5 minutes later I shoot a doe. When I shot both deer, it litteraly looks like my arrow bounced off both of them. Go to retrieve the arrows, same outcome. Both broadheads are broken in the same spots as mentioned above. Zero penetration on either animal. I'm shoot shooting a Hoyt Faktor 70 lbs 312 FPS with a 400 grain finished weight injection. I will NEVER buy another Rage and I suggest you do the same.



If your arrow is flying out of the bow nomal you can have a field point or a blunt metal tip and it will get some pentration.  Im going to assume you are kidding


----------



## Ihunt

Another case of a failed mechanical.

Shoot a COC or a Muzzy type head and you will never have that problem.


----------



## lx708

You don't expect anyone with common sense to believe a 400 grain arrow traveling at 312fps bounced off a deer do you?


----------



## Duckhawk05

There is no possible way for this to even make sense! Quit shooting trees. 

I smell a troll


----------



## Mudfeather

I dont care what anybody shoots and I aint defending a company...but...I dont think what is stated above is possible the way it is stated... because the force of the arrow is being driven straight forward and not sideways at impact...Now following impact it is possible that some sideways pressure is applied to the head....

Now if a bow is tuned so poorly that an arrow is fishtailing that bad at those long distances...which again I dont think is possible...some sideways pressure could be applied to a head that way...but I dont know and really don't care...

I dont even really know why I spent this time typing this...


----------



## jskp89

I didn't post this to start an argument. I'm simply giving people a heads up that some of rage's metal is no good, and they have admitted it! Believe what you want. 3 of the 5 arrows had zero penetration (yes, "bounced off" of the deer. As soon as the broadhead makes contact with the animal, it breaks at the weak point. Therefore, the arrow dose not penetrate.). The other 2 arrows had 1-3" of penetration. Not sure if any of you are familiar with Steve at Social Circle ace, or Nicholas skinner (GON dog tracking list), but they have both seen the arrows with their own eyes. And to elaborate on the comments above ^^ I'm no idiot either, and I have plenty of common sense. Thanks


----------



## livetohunt

Sorry to hear you had bad luck with rage. I think even if the broadhead failed that you would have good penetration. That is the part people are talking about in above posts. I shoot 60lbs around 280fps and got a complete pass thru this year with the hypodermics. First year using them and I was satisfied. Good luck with a different broadhead on your next deer.


----------



## hrstille

jskp89 said:


> I didn't post this to start an argument. I'm simply giving people a heads up that some of rage's metal is no good, and they have admitted it! Believe what you want. 3 of the 5 arrows had zero penetration (yes, "bounced off" of the deer. As soon as the broadhead makes contact with the animal, it breaks at the weak point. Therefore, the arrow dose not penetrate.). The other 2 arrows had 1-3" of penetration. Not sure if any of you are familiar with Steve at Social Circle ace, or Nicholas skinner (GON dog tracking list), but they have both seen the arrows with their own eyes. And to elaborate on the comments above ^^ I'm no idiot either, and I have plenty of common sense. Thanks



You must be on the Ramcat prostaff. Is this an attempt to ruin the competition's name? No person alive is going to believe what your saying. Sorry guy


----------



## fountain

My question is why in the heck did you continue to shoot them after the other failures?  After about one, maybe two, that would be it for me.  I have a hard enough time getting shots on stuff usually, I don't need to worry about equipment failure in the heat of the moment.  I would have swapped brands well before failure #3.
I bought the China heads off ebay and I'm happy with mine so far.  I plan to test another one by the end of the weekend.

I'm kinda with heath tho...something smells funny here


----------



## The Arrow Guru

You were able to retrieve all the pieces to the broad head? It just doesn't sound right. I'm not saying that aren't telling the truth, it just doesn't make any sense. 

Not defending Rage, I believe the broad head is probably the least important part of the system when you talk about a arrow killing a deer with an arrow, but, I have killed around 80 animals with a Rage 2 blade in one configuration or another (original, Extreme, and Hypo) and I have NEVER had any of the failures or short comings that I read on the internet. 

When the Hypo first came out Rage sent me three packs of the first runs. They had a problem with blades breaking on that first batch. Out of 7 deer that I shot, 5 broke one blade and 2 broke both blades. In one instance it was a really nice buck at 6 yards shooting nearly straight down. The arrow entered right below the backstrap and exited in the arm pit on the opposite side. Deer ran 60 yards and died. I had a blood trail that was typical of a rage. When I got down and looked at my arrow, both blades were broke at the notch. After gutting the animal the blades brok on the ribs at entry. The exit hole was about the size of a nickel. The point is even with a catastrophic failure at the point of contact, the arrow was flying perfectly out of a tuned bow and the arrow weighted 480 grains. All things being equal it was more about shot location and tuned equipment. Oh and I was shooting a Parker Viking! Not a super fast new bow.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Wow is all I can say


----------



## H0yT31

Before you give up on rage...try the big chisel tip. Have used them the last three years. Have shot 11 deer with them. 4 of them them were questionable shots and 2 turned out to be straight up gut shots. Not a single deer made it more that 60 yards. That broadhead is sick. Huge wounds!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Yeah....gotta be the head's fault that it didn't get done 5 times.  The "sweet spot" as you call it is somewhat soft.  An arrow with no head will penetrate.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Rage are also not the only head that have had reports of breaking at the top of the thread on deep 6 models. Jus sayin


----------



## jskp89

The pieces of the broadhead I was able to retrieve where still attached to the arrow


----------



## Ihunt

There are people on Archery Talk complaining of the same thing but I believe everyone of them that had the issue were using the Deep 6 inserts.


----------



## pasinthrough

Sounds more like a Deep six fail to me.  Very small stem and threads to start with.  8/32 on standard heads and fp and 6/40 for Deep six.  I've never seen the need for them.  I figured by now, they'd be history like overdraws and brass sight pins.


----------



## BlackEagle

If you have any extras laying around you don't plan on shooting  I will take them.


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't shoot 'em, but looks like the count is running about 20 to 1 in favor of 'em.


----------



## Gbr5pb

Shot 3 with the same hypodermic so far just wash sharpen and go again! Did have one tip bent after going thru yote into ground! Been using since came out no problem great blood trail


----------



## sweatequity

*I have used rage broadheads*

on my last four bow kills. All 4 bled profusely and died within 60-70 yards.


----------



## hunter922jr

8:20 I shoot a 130" 8 pointer, 5 minutes later I shoot a doe. When I shot both deer, it litteraly looks like my arrow bounced off both of them.

I shot a nerf  when I was 6 that could have done more damage.


----------



## BowChilling

I think I woulda quit at 2!


----------



## BowChilling

hrstille said:


> You must be on the Ramcat prostaff. Is this an attempt to ruin the competition's name? No person alive is going to believe what your saying. Sorry guy



What does RamCat have to do with this thread?


----------



## oppthepop

I dont have a dog in this hunt, but i have a dear friend who experienced the same thing on a hoss of a buck in illinois - broke his heart as much as it broke the Rage, so I hear ya. For me, I shoot a QAD Exodus fixed blade. works great in my bow.


----------



## jap

I don't post much but I got to stand up for the rage I have been shooting them for by yrs now and have made some not so good shots this yr topped them all shot a buck squared up on his shoulder joint I seen sparks fly the arrow turned and ran up the side of his neck and cut a 3in piece of hide off all the way to his right ear ran 60 yards feel dead I've seen but shot run 50 yards I've shot them in the back many times have yet to lose one due to it failing


----------



## alligood729

I do not know this young man, but I was in the store when he brought the two arrows in from yesterday. Not being there at the shots, I don't know what happened. But, I will say that both arrows were intact, with the threads inside the shaft on at least one. I'm not sure what happened with the heads, but it's the first time I've ever seen it. I've killed several deer with a 3 blade rage, never had a mishap. Not saying it can't happen, because something did happen in this case. Could it be the slender section of the ferrule on the deep 6 heads? Maybe....but it was crazy looking. Not doubting the OP, not saying he's right either. But the arrows looked just like he said......


----------



## jskp89

Thanks for the confirmation alligood729. There sure are some ignorant people that commented on this thread.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

jskp89 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation alligood729. There sure are some ignorant people that commented on this thread.



While it's true the world is full of ignorant people, you'll have to forgive most of the guys on this forum for their skepticism when someone claimed to have not one but two arrows "bounce off" deer.


----------



## 100hunter

Id also have to defend the OP.  I don't know the guy at all but received a call from him requesting tracking dog services.  He had shot a nice buck and like most calls i receive, I go thru a series of questions before i go out.  He explained the bh breaking at the insert with no penetration but blood on the ground.  I recommended he call Nick Skinner but thought he was only wasting money looking for this one.  I'm smart enough to know that you cant confuse logic with fact.  Just because its never happened to you doesn't mean that its never happened.


----------



## 100hunter

Just posting this scenario to see how many ppl will call me a liar.  I shot a cull buck at 15 yds upon impact I could see the fletching sticking out of the ground.  When I pulled the back half of the arrow out of the ground the front half of the arrow was missing.  I found the front half of the arrow 80 yds away lying next to my recovered buck.  My police buddy and I couldn't explain how this happened but it did.  The back half was at least 6 inches deep.  Things happen.


----------



## Blooper

100hunter said:


> Just posting this scenario to see how many ppl will call me a liar.  I shot a cull buck at 15 yds upon impact I could see the fletching sticking out of the ground.  When I pulled the back half of the arrow out of the ground the front half of the arrow was missing.  I found the front half of the arrow 80 yds away lying next to my recovered buck.  My police buddy and I couldn't explain how this happened but it did.  The back half was at least 6 inches deep.  Things happen.



If I'm understanding your post then I believe what happened to you was penetration but, perhaps a moving leg/shoulder bone caught the arrow as it pushed through and snapped it before it could complete passing through. That's not all that uncommon really.

As for the OP, every manufacturer has a bad batch once in a while. Perhaps weak metal plus the narrowness of those deep 6 style arrows were to much to over come.

Now to perhaps be devils advocate... I currently have an arrow buried in a red oak tree a solid 4.5" that I so brilliantly shot with out any point (some how missed putting one back in when I completed broad head tuning) at a target 40 yards from me. It flew super funny before sticking the tree. If I can get 4.5" inches in a red oak with no point, I'm curious how an arrow bounces off a deer. Perhaps it was over tightened and was fractured before you ever shot it? That combo plus the narrow neck and potentially weak metal? Would require some serious insert glue.


----------



## 100hunter

Blooper said:


> If I'm understanding your post then I believe what happened to you was penetration but, perhaps a moving leg/shoulder bone caught the arrow as it pushed through and snapped it before it could complete passing through. That's not all that uncommon really.
> 
> As for the OP, every manufacturer has a bad batch once in a while. Perhaps weak metal plus the narrowness of those deep 6 style arrows were to much to over come.
> 
> Now to perhaps be devils advocate... I currently have an arrow buried in a red oak tree a solid 4.5" that I so brilliantly shot with out any point (some how missed putting one back in when I completed broad head tuning) at a target 40 yards from me. It flew super funny before sticking the tree. If I can get 4.5" inches in a red oak with no point, I'm curious how an arrow bounces off a deer. Perhaps it was over tightened and was fractured before you ever shot it? That combo plus the narrow neck and potentially weak metal? Would require some serious insert glue.



Nope complete pass thru and blood covered the fletchings.  It was a double lung shot.


----------



## bukhuntr

jskp89 said:


> Ok so here's a little history: last year I switched to the Easton injection arrows and Rage hypodermic deep six broadhead combo. Shot 3 does in sweet spot at distances ranging from 20-35 yards. On all 3 shots, as soon as the broadhead made contact with the animal, the broadhead broke. 2 of the broadhead's broke  where the threads stop right at the end of the insert. The other one broke on the thickest part of the ferrule just before it tapers down to the threaded portion. Lost all three deer. Called rage, sent them the pieces of the broadheads, they did a metal hardness test and confirmed the they received a bad batch of metal from their supplier ( the metal was not in spec). So they sent me 3 new packs of hypodermic's and assured me these where good. Fast forward to yesterday. 8:20 I shoot a 130" 8 pointer, 5 minutes later I shoot a doe. When I shot both deer, it litteraly looks like my arrow bounced off both of them. Go to retrieve the arrows, same outcome. Both broadheads are broken in the same spots as mentioned above. Zero penetration on either animal. I'm shoot shooting a Hoyt Faktor 70 lbs 312 FPS with a 400 grain finished weight injection. I will NEVER buy another Rage and I suggest you do the same.



What he is saying is true.  Same thing happened to me in 2015.  I shot a doe and it did look like the arrow "bounced off"  When I recovered the deer, the broadhead had detached from the arrow and shot thru the deer.  

Here is my problem with the Rage Hypodermic.  First, it was the blades breaking, they blamed bad metal.  Then this admitted problem from Rage, blamed on bad metal.  I too sent mine back to be replaced.  I will not shoot them anymore.  I loved the Hypos until this happened.  Unlike the OP, I stopped at one failure.  Maybe it is the deep six, but I haven't heard of this happening with other deep six heads, Just the hypo.  

Here are pics from my failure.


----------



## bukhuntr

lx708 said:


> You don't expect anyone with common sense to believe a 400 grain arrow traveling at 312fps bounced off a deer do you?



You're right, it doesn't make sense, but this happened to me as well, and while the arrow did penetrate about 4 inches before the broadhead broke, it did appear to "Bounce Off".

The broadhead continued on through the deer lodging behind the shoulder.


----------



## bukhuntr

hrstille said:


> You must be on the Ramcat prostaff. Is this an attempt to ruin the competition's name? No person alive is going to believe what your saying. Sorry guy



The original poster isn't lying.  It happened to me as well.  It's not some big conspiracy, there are no black helicopters.  Suggest you call Rage and discuss it with them if you don't believe it.


----------



## Kris87

It has to be related to the specific deep 6 head.  I've shot a load of deer with the standard hypo.


----------



## red neck richie

jskp89 said:


> Ok so here's a little history: last year I switched to the Easton injection arrows and Rage hypodermic deep six broadhead combo. Shot 3 does in sweet spot at distances ranging from 20-35 yards. On all 3 shots, as soon as the broadhead made contact with the animal, the broadhead broke. 2 of the broadhead's broke  where the threads stop right at the end of the insert. The other one broke on the thickest part of the ferrule just before it tapers down to the threaded portion. Lost all three deer. Called rage, sent them the pieces of the broadheads, they did a metal hardness test and confirmed the they received a bad batch of metal from their supplier ( the metal was not in spec). So they sent me 3 new packs of hypodermic's and assured me these where good. Fast forward to yesterday. 8:20 I shoot a 130" 8 pointer, 5 minutes later I shoot a doe. When I shot both deer, it litteraly looks like my arrow bounced off both of them. Go to retrieve the arrows, same outcome. Both broadheads are broken in the same spots as mentioned above. Zero penetration on either animal. I'm shoot shooting a Hoyt Faktor 70 lbs 312 FPS with a 400 grain finished weight injection. I will NEVER buy another Rage and I suggest you do the same.



Muzzy fixed blades. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## pasinthrough

red neck richie said:


> Muzzy fixed blades. That's all I have to say about that.



So how's a fixed blade gonna beep the threaded shaft from breaking?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

pasinthrough said:


> So how's a fixed blade gonna beep the threaded shaft from breaking?



It would have to do with Muzzy's "spiral flight" technology. It's been proven that the erratic spiraling that the muzzy exhibits in flight, holds the head together with a centrifugal vortex. Allowing those that never kill deer to have the ultimate confidence in their broad head.


----------



## red neck richie

The Arrow Guru said:


> It would have to do with Muzzy's "spiral flight" technology. It's been proven that the erratic spiraling that the muzzy exhibits in flight, holds the head together with a centrifugal vortex. Allowing those that never kill deer to have the ultimate confidence in their broad head.



Killed the deer in my avatar with a muzzy trocar 100gr. All I am saying is I don't have to look for mine but whatever. Mechanicals can fail a fixed blade cannot. If the blade didn't open that's probably why it broke where it did.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

red neck richie said:


> Killed the deer in my avatar with a muzzy trocar 100gr. All I am saying is I don't have to look for mine but whatever. Mechanicals can fail a fixed blade cannot. If the blade didn't open that's probably why it broke where it did.



Don't think I quoted you but I guess I struck a nerve.

"A fixed blade can not fail"? Incorrect 

"If the blade didn't open that's probably why it broke where it did."???? I'd like to hear this reasonably explained. 

If you don't have to look for yours, it would have more to do with your shot placement than it does your broad head. Having said that, I have heard that the new Trocar is better than the classic 3 and 4 blade Muzzy heads that I think, with all due respect, are spiraling, knuckle ballin' pieces of horse droppings.


----------



## Water Swat

Next will be core locks bouncing off the side of a deer


----------



## red neck richie

The Arrow Guru said:


> Don't think I quoted you but I guess I struck a nerve.
> 
> "A fixed blade can not fail"? Incorrect
> 
> "If the blade didn't open that's probably why it broke where it did."???? I'd like to hear this reasonably explained.
> 
> If you don't have to look for yours, it would have more to do with your shot placement than it does your broad head. Having said that, I have heard that the new Trocar is better than the classic 3 and 4 blade Muzzy heads that I think, with all due respect, are spiraling, knuckle ballin' pieces of horse droppings.



No nerve struck but maybe that's all that was hit when your mechanical broadhead didn't open and broke. I'm just saying I don't trust them to open every time. I know a fixed blade is open. But I agree with you on shot placement.


----------



## 100hunter

My man Big at it again.  The Guru


----------



## The Arrow Guru

red neck richie said:


> No nerve struck but maybe that's all that was hit when your mechanical broadhead didn't open and broke. I'm just saying I don't trust them to open every time. I know a fixed blade is open. But I agree with you on shot placement.



I have never had one not open, and the only brake I've ever had was the blades which I documented above. 

I have to admit, I like to pick at the Muzzy guys, sorry......

However, I can tell you that I have shot animals with many different broad heads and any of my opinions are based on actual field experience. Not on what I think a broad head might do. Again, after years of playing with many of these things, I believe the broad head is one of the least important things in a lethal arrow set up. 

heavy mass + high FOC X perfect arrow flight = penetration


----------



## Gbr5pb

Glad our deer don't wear Kevlar


----------



## The black stick of death

jskp89 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation alligood729. There sure are some ignorant people that commented on this thread.



No your story doesn't make since I've never seen an arrow bounce off a deer even with No point at all I bet it would have penetrated I have seen rages work we just don't beleive you


----------



## The black stick of death

Your not shooting in the right place


----------



## kbuck1

Did you recover either of the last 2 deer? The broadhead could have continued on getting enough pentration


----------



## watermedic

red neck richie said:


> Killed the deer in my avatar with a muzzy trocar 100gr. All I am saying is I don't have to look for mine but whatever. Mechanicals can fail a fixed blade cannot. If the blade didn't open that's probably why it broke where it did.



I have tracked deer that the fixed blade head completely failed. Blades gone, tip missing, ferrule broken, etc.

Any thing can and at some point will fail if it is put in extreme situations.


----------



## Kris87

The black stick of death said:


> No your story doesn't make since I've never seen an arrow bounce off a deer even with No point at all I bet it would have penetrated I have seen rages work we just don't beleive you



I saw an arrow hit a scapula once and bounce backwards out of the deer.  I've written about that scenario several times on here.


----------



## red neck richie

watermedic said:


> I have tracked deer that the fixed blade head completely failed. Blades gone, tip missing, ferrule broken, etc.
> 
> Any thing can and at some point will fail if it is put in extreme situations.



Two questions were you using a muzzy broadhead and did you hit the shoulder?


----------



## chill15

Have never lost a deer to a Rage Hypodermic or it's cousin the NAP Killzone.


----------



## jskp89

UPDATE: contacted Feradyne outdoors (they own rage). Sent them back my 2 broken heads from this year, and they confirmed the metal was bad AGAIN. Sent me a check for the 3 packs of broadheads I purchased ($150). They also gave $800 to spend on any items that Feradyne owns on their website, which is several brands. So there you have it folks. Feradyne is an outstanding company and stands behind their customers, but be aware of the Rage hypodermic deep six broad heads. Some of them STILL have an issue.


----------



## kbuck1

jskp89 said:


> UPDATE: contacted Feradyne outdoors (they own rage). Sent them back my 2 broken heads from this year, and they confirmed the metal was bad AGAIN. Sent me a check for the 3 packs of broadheads I purchased ($150). They also gave $800 to spend on any items that Feradyne owns on their website, which is several brands. So there you have it folks. Feradyne is an outstanding company and stands behind their customers, but be aware of the Rage hypodermic deep six broad heads. Some of them STILL have an issue.



That worked out nicely. You going to try them again?


----------



## jskp89

Not a chance! I bought some Muzzy Trocar fixed blades.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

$800!!! Well if that isn't making it good I do not know what is. I am glad they took care of you.


----------



## jskp89

Yeah they made right of the situation... still wish I had the  P&Y buck I shot and the 4 does...is what it is.


----------



## bucktail

Been using rage for I'm guessing 7-8 years with my bow and 3 years part time on a crossbow. Still using the same head on the bow with somewhere around 9 kills, maybe more, on one head. All blades replaced after each shot. That one arrow and head are my #1. Crossbow has 4 kills on the same head. Got other arrows but when things work I don't change. Got no reason to change broad heads, rage work when I do. Simple as that.


----------



## jskp89

Congratulations...


----------



## hardhuntinhonkey

I had a rage not open on a small 8 point a few years back . The deer ran a few yards and stopped to see what happened and I was able to shoot again and had a complete pass through on him and a doe shortly after. I know my arrow bounced off of the deer so I switched heads and have stuck with slick trick magnums ever since.


----------



## Huntinfool

The potential issue with the Hypos in deep six vs something like a QAD exodus is a simple issue of leverage.  The Hypo is an extremely long broadhead and, in deep six, it sits on top of a narrow base and comparatively short base....which is a bad combination.  It needs that broad base of a traditional arrow diameter to be strong enough. 

You've heard the saying "give me a lever long enough and I can lift the earth"?  Same principle.  Long "lever" on top of a short and narrow base equals very little force required to snap at the fulcrum.  Using QAD as an example (there are others designed similarly), you have a very short "lever" that sits very close to the fulcrum because it sits down over the shaft of the arrow.  A broadhead designed like that and made with the same materials would require much more force to cause it to snap at the fulcrum.  

If this wasn't a failure to open and the broadhead snapped at the connection point, then more than likely this is the issue.  Hypo is a great broadhead.  It's just not a good design to sit on top of a relatively short and narrow base.  It will snap off much easier than other designs.


----------



## smf

jskp89 said:


> Ok so here's a little history: last year I switched to the Easton injection arrows and Rage hypodermic deep six broadhead combo. Shot 3 does in sweet spot at distances ranging from 20-35 yards. On all 3 shots, as soon as the broadhead made contact with the animal, the broadhead broke. 2 of the broadhead's broke  where the threads stop right at the end of the insert. The other one broke on the thickest part of the ferrule just before it tapers down to the threaded portion. Lost all three deer. Called rage, sent them the pieces of the broadheads, they did a metal hardness test and confirmed the they received a bad batch of metal from their supplier ( the metal was not in spec). So they sent me 3 new packs of hypodermic's and assured me these where good. Fast forward to yesterday. 8:20 I shoot a 130" 8 pointer, 5 minutes later I shoot a doe. When I shot both deer, it litteraly looks like my arrow bounced off both of them. Go to retrieve the arrows, same outcome. Both broadheads are broken in the same spots as mentioned above. Zero penetration on either animal. I'm shoot shooting a Hoyt Faktor 70 lbs 312 FPS with a 400 grain finished weight injection. I will NEVER buy another Rage and I suggest you do the same.


The exact same thing happened to me on Saturday with an elk at 50 yards. Second time in 5 years. Broadhead breaks and arrow bounces off.


----------



## goshenmountainman

Years ago I shot a doe at about twenty yards with a rocky mountain supreme fixed blade head, the arrow hit the doe squarely in the shoulder, and bounced straight back out with a loud crack. The broadhead wasn't broken and the doe didn't die. Thats when I learned to avoid the shoulder blade, never liked the design of the deep six arrows and I bet a lot of other heads would fail on that setup if you hit the shoulder blade. I have been using rage since they came out, never had any problems.


----------



## kmckinnie

My wife had her rage stick in the ground. After it tore a hole like a AX hit it. Big doe. 40ty yards away. Piled up in 20ty yards. 
Blood trail Stevie Ray could follow.


----------



## Kris87

goshenmountainman said:


> Years ago I shot a doe at about twenty yards with a rocky mountain supreme fixed blade head, the arrow hit the doe squarely in the shoulder, and bounced straight back out with a loud crack. The broadhead wasn't broken and the doe didn't die. Thats when I learned to avoid the shoulder blade, never liked the design of the deep six arrows and I bet a lot of other heads would fail on that setup if you hit the shoulder blade. I have been using rage since they came out, never had any problems.



I've always said if you hit the actual biggest, thickest part of the scapula, then nothing is going to shoot through it. I too have it one time and watched my arrow bounce backwards. I would not believe it if I didn't see it with my own eyes.


----------



## mizzippi jb

kmckinnie said:


> My wife had her rage stick in the ground. After it tore a hole like a AX hit it. Big doe. 40ty yards away. Piled up in 20ty yards.
> Blood trail Stevie Ray could follow.


Stevie Ray Vaughn?


----------



## kmckinnie

mizzippi jb said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughn?


I don’t know. ?


----------



## kmckinnie

Maybe ray Charles 
One them ray fellows.


----------



## smf

Kris87 said:


> I've always said if you hit the actual biggest, thickest part of the scapula, then nothing is going to shoot through it. I too have it one time and watched my arrow bounce backwards. I would not believe it if I didn't see it with my own eyes.


Both shots were rib shots. The 50 yards should have been a double lung. The 30 yard shot a few years ago was a little higher than I wanted but still should have broke ribs and penetrated through. Seeing more and more of the same on larger animals from others, but not seeing much failure on smaller animals such as whitetail. Based on my experience and research of others I have gone back to fixed blades for elk. Dependability over accuracy.  Hope my experience helps some and saves them some frustration.


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks like with all the hunting shows that get filmed, we would see this happen. Also all the home videos done. 
It would be interesting to see a arrow bounce off from a direct shot due to  mechanical broad head  failure !


----------



## ryanh487

If your arrow bounced off you got shoulder blade. Doesn't matter where you thought you shot,  nothing but a shoulder blade is going to stop an arrow at 300+ fps. Just like those folks that make "perfect heart shots" with their .270 and don't find the deer so it must have been the caliber, not that they botched the shot and didn't hit where they thought.


----------



## dixiecutter

Mixed results with rages. Im not buying them anymore.


----------



## South Man

Rage broadheads have been tried and proven deadly. Some of the best ones available. There are some Chinese knock offs which you may have but the Rage heads I use are awesome.


----------



## kmckinnie

ryanh487 said:


> If your arrow bounced off you got shoulder blade. Doesn't matter where you thought you shot,  nothing but a shoulder blade is going to stop an arrow at 300+ fps. Just like those folks that make "perfect heart shots" with their .270 and don't find the deer so it must have been the caliber, not that they botched the shot and didn't hit where they thought.



My wife shoots a 06. It was the bullet. She said. 
Problem was the bullet never hit. 
I gave her a empty rifle to target shoot. She finched real hard as it snapped. 

I too have hit the shoulder bone. Watched as my buck ran off with all that arrow sticking out. 
I knew right away what happened. 
I seen him later. Saw where it cut scar. I let him walk. Figured he earned it. 

I’ll be making cubed steaks in a bit from her deer. That rage worked great.


----------



## Jason C

No more Rage for me either! Also proven to fail within the field! 



A friend of mine went on a guided whitetail hunt in Illinois, and the outifitter would not let him use rage due to having so many deer lost due to complications to rage.


----------



## across the river

kmckinnie said:


> Looks like with all the hunting shows that get filmed, we would see this happen. Also all the home videos done.
> It would be interesting to see a arrow bounce off from a direct shot due to  mechanical broad head  failure !



These are like the “ I shot it through the heart with a 7mag an it ran 500 yards threads.”   There is always a bunch of information missing and usually it involves how the deer was standing and shot placement.  An arrow doesn’t bounce, they deflect.  An arrow that hits a bone perpendicularly doesn’t “bounce.”    You may not get great penetration in the shoulder, but it won’t bounce. At an angle, however, it can deflect off of bone.   Waddell shot one on a show quartering pretty sharply (away I think) and the arrow hit rib and deflected off.  If I remember they got pictures of him later.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I had a slick trick do the same exact thing !













Said no one ever !


----------



## Deleted member 35556

I switched over to G3 M3s this year.  They don't fly as true as the mechanicals seem to, but I do have two arrows grouping with my field points.  I have less concerns of mechanical failures now.  Next year, i'll probably get my bow tuned up and start shooting single bevel.


----------



## Kris87

I've probably killed 20-25 deer with Rage Hypodermics and
now the Trypan. I don't think I've ever lost one. I shoot Ramcats most of the time, but I have 100% faith in Rage. Most error is user error...with most things in life.


----------



## Twiggbuster

I tried rage once and didn’t like them. Too much went wrong and a lot of that before I even got to the stand. Went back to ole Thunderheads. Shot a doe a little high behind the shoulder on Saturday. That thing tore the woods up but found her 100 yrds all down hill.


----------



## ddgarcia

I shoot Shwacker mechanicals. In '18 I hit 2 large does, on 2 separate hunts, both in the shoulder blade at between 25 and 30yds and watched them both run off with the entire arrow sticking out of the bone. Matthews Outback 70#, 28" draw and about 330gr total weight. You do the math, I've never chrono'd it.

Found one arrow a short ways off with a broken shaft the other complete.

Try Shwacker.


----------



## across the river

Kris87 said:


> I've probably killed 20-25 deer with Rage Hypodermics and
> now the Trypan. I don't think I've ever lost one. I shoot Ramcats most of the time, but I have 100% faith in Rage. Most error is user error...with most things in life.



I'm with you.   I've shot deer with a bow for 30 years or so, with fix broad heads, mechanical broad heads, you name it.  Any deer I have ever lost, was not the fault of the broad head, it was he fault of the shooter of the broad head.  

On a side note, I bought my daughter a crossbow this year.  Never had experience with one myself, but she wanted to hunt so I got her one.  The thing is so doggone fast I was scared of mechanicals, so I put fix bladed muzzy trocars on it.  She hit the thing dead in the shoulder broadside and it blew through both shoulders.  He plowed  off on his chest like you shot through the shoulders with a rifle.   Pretty wild.  Never see anything close to that happen with a bow, but never shot a bow over 400fps either.


----------



## formula1

I once hit a doe in both shoulder blades with a Slick Trick. It went thru both but stopped with the head just barely sticking out the exit side. Deer was done quick though! I've been shooting Tricks forever and I don't see a need to change. Even shooting them from the 372 fps crossbow now. Rage may be fine but you won't get 4 for $30.


----------



## gtb3440

kmckinnie said:


> Maybe ray Charles
> One them ray fellows.


It's Stevie Wonder or Ray Charles, so you have it covered with either one!


----------



## kmckinnie

gtb3440 said:


> It's Stevie Wonder or Ray Charles, so you have it covered with either one!


Those would be great names for tracking jobs. ?


----------



## Permitchaser

Muzzy's  don't break. They break bone.  I don't mind my grandsons using mechanical broad heads cause there less likely to cut them.  But my 15 year old grandson is now using Muzzy Trokar


----------



## GrantC77

Haven’t had any issues with the Rage Trypan. I will say this that a majority of the time(but not always) People that have had issues with mechanicals seem to be shooting a really light super speedy arrow. With today’s bows I really try to steer people to be 450grains plus. There isn’t a whole lot of pin gap difference 10-40 yards if your shooting 270-300fps.


----------



## antharper

I have nothing but good things to say about rage , and usually end up with a hole you can stick your hand in


----------



## Day in the woods

I have had good luck with Rage....for well placed and not so well placed shots.  I have used both the two & three blade hypodermics.  The deer did not go far after the shot.


----------



## Permitchaser

Ya know this thread has lots of mechanical breakdowns. The reason mechanicals are so interesting in theory is we think their so big and sharp they are make lots blood, maybe. A fixed blade IMHO has a much higher percentage of a successful kill. With my set up, my Muzzy's puts a hole, the size of a 50 cent piece, completely through the deer. So what are you going to do when that Buck of a lifetime is at 20 yards. Use a broad head that looks good or one that has a high percentage of harvesting that buck.  I read to many post on here about arrows bouncing off big bucks
Just sayen


----------



## mizzippi jb

That's all good in theory but then you have guys who have killed a couple or more deer of a lifetime with mechanical broadheads.  I've shot 3 deer over 140 with rage heads or their precursor... Rocky mtn snipers.  Shot plenty more over 115". Plenty of does to fill the freezer.  Have I had a couple of mishaps?  Yep.... But I'm also man enough to say the couple I've had are shots that were marginal at best.   Severe quartering to.... Stuff like that.  Yall keep doing what you do, and saying whatever makes you feel good about not putting your hands on a deer you shot at, I'm gonna keep on doing what works for me


----------



## kmckinnie

they have a new improved Rage head now. Have not seen one in person yet.


----------



## ninjaneer

I've settled on slick tricks. They bounce of rocks after a pass though every now and then.


----------



## Drew

I have been using slick tricks since they came out and have always been satisfied with the performance.  Just listened to one of the podcasts from the Hunting Public guys and they had Troy aka Ranch Fairy demonstrate sharpening fixed blades and heavier setups versus speed.  Pretty interesting since he is primarily a hawg hunter.


----------



## DawgDr.

Have to say I’ve killed a ton of hogs with a lot of different broadheads, and the hyperdermic has by far been the best for me, Including the Chinese knockoffs .  This was hole left from the buck I killed earlier this year.


----------



## DawgDr.

I will say that the crossbow version has a better collar, I am shooting the 125s


----------



## Juan De

I once went fishing off the coast of Boston and pulled up a lantern that has RMS Titanic on it and you know what that lantern was still burning.


----------



## bfriendly

This knockoff rage broke, but it killed that doe and went through two rib bones....I wasn’t mad and I still have it


----------



## BASS1FUN

I've shot 2 does with the hypodermics and have lost both of them, I must say both were a little back (liver area) and left an a blood trail out of this world, I shoot different broadheads out of each of my bows with NAP Killzones being the best, I'm itching to see what these Grim Reapers are going to do


----------



## bfriendly

Mine worked, but I must say I don’t like the design. I prefer a simple Set of wing blades that open two longer ones like the shwackers and the Axe I’m using. The ends should be past the ribs when they deploy with the chisel tip a good 1.5”+ in front of the wing blades. The one I used only has what maybe 5/16” Tip in front of deployment thing So it busted on first set of ribs thankfully remaining intact. And finished the job.
I pray I get to test an Axe on a Deer this year.


----------

